# Tenancy agreement and resident visa Q



## gmcnaught001

Hi all. First post, so please be gentle!

Myself and a friend are both currently thinking about Dubai as an option for where to seek work next (we both currently share an apartment in Singapore). Having done some research it appears that in order to get a residence visa, you are required to show a tenancy agreement in your name. 

As we are both guys, we could share a place, right? If so, is it generally easy enough to get two names on a tenancy contract?

If tenancy agreements only have a single name, how does this work when it comes to sharing accommodation? Is there an alternative to a residence visa that I have somehow missed during my research?

Hope that makes sense. Cheers.


----------



## rsinner

you can share a place, and have both names in the contract.

The most important part is to get a job here first. In a roundabout way everything else works out.


----------



## BedouGirl

You don't need a tenancy contract to get a visa if you are single. You need it if you are sponsoring family, etc.


----------



## gmcnaught001

Thanks both of you for your responses. 

It sounds like there will be no problem then, assuming I can find a job!


----------



## nikkisizer

Hi gmcnaught001,

Check out this website which you may find of use:

Top 25 recruitment agencies in UAE

Good luck!


----------

